# Ignore this thread.



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Just wanted to start up a little conversation with myself. Moderators, if you delete this, i will come in your houses naked and eat your cereal.

Anyways, how are things going Boredom? :yes


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

This is boring.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> This is boring.


Your mom is boring.

*giggles*


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, hai dere


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Oh hai dere


Hello. Glad to have someone better to talk to than this sap.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Hello. Glad to have someone better to talk to than this sap.


I thought you liked me?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I thought you liked me?


No one likes you. lol


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> No one likes you. lol


I like me. :yes


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I like me. :yes


That's not saying much.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

I hate the fact that you have to wait 30 full seconds just to post again on this site. It's stupid.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I hate the fact that you have to wait 30 full seconds just to post again on this site. It's stupid.


Your mom took 30 seconds to post last night.
*giggles*


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Your mom took 30 seconds to post last night.
> *giggles*


That makes no sense.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> That makes no sense.


. I knows.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

...


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

:|

Anyways, what is everybody feeling up to right now? Mass effect 3, porn, anything?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> :|
> 
> Anyways, what is everybody feeling up to right now? Mass effect 3, porn, anything?


Nachos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Beer


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> :|
> 
> Anyways, what is everybody feeling up to right now? Mass effect 3, porn, anything?


Well i'm not horny, so porn is out the question. Mass effect 3 is something i'm trying to avoid right now. sooooooooooooooooo........................

:stu


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Moderators, if you delete this, i will come in your houses naked and eat your cereal.


I'm really hoping this happens.

opcorn


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Nachos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We have no nachos....................


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> I'm really hoping this happens.
> 
> opcorn


hey, screw you guy
.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> hey, screw you guy
> .


calm down, just ignore him/her and she/he will go away.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> We have no nachos....................


Damnit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> calm down, just ignore him/her and she/he will go away.


Good advice. Listen to this guy OP.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm sooooooooooooooo bored!!!!!!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

...Sometimes chickens don't bark at night, but that's only because Derrick Rose eats frosted flakes.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I'm sooooooooooooooo bored!!!!!!


Yeah, we usually don't talk to each other this much. Can anybody think of anything?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Yeah, we usually don't talk to each other this much. Can anybody think of anything?


Nope, i'm so bored [insert witty metaphor here]


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Nope, i'm so bored [insert witty metaphor here]


lol.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Nope, i'm so bored [insert witty metaphor here]


lulz.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Nope, i'm so bored [insert witty metaphor here]


LOL


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Nope, i'm so bored [insert witty metaphor here]


Lmfao.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey, do you guys remeber that movie we saw a long time ago about the woman that was being watched by a camera inside her bathroom, but didn't know it?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Hey, do you guys remeber that movie we saw a long time ago about the woman that was being watched by a camera inside her bathroom, but didn't know it?


Yeah, didn't the same guy that put the camera there put others in women's bathrooms all over america or somethin?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Yeah, didn't the same guy that put the camera there put others in women's bathrooms all over america or somethin?


Can't remember, but i really wish i could remember the name of that movie, it sounds like something that would get me off right now.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Can't remember, but i really wish i could remember the name of that movie, it sounds like something that would get me off right now.


Why are you always horny man? :sus


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Why are you always horny man? :sus


lol, i'm not dude. It's just something that would totally get me going off of this boredom streak right now............


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Why are you always horny man? :sus





Boredom is my middle name said:


> lol, i'm not dude. It's just something that would totally get me going off of this boredom streak right now............


You both need to stop getting off of topic here and focus on what we can do for fun..........


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> You both need to stop getting off of topic here and focus on what we can do for fun..........


Was there really realistically any topic to start with?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Was there really realistically any topic to start with?


lol. this.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Was there really realistically any topic to start with?


lmao.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

How long do you guys think it's going to be before some mod deletes this?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> How long do you guys think it's going to be before some mod deletes this?


I honestly don't think they care........................at all


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> How long do you guys think it's going to be before some mod deletes this?


Why would they? This is technically a legit conversation and I don't THINK we are breaking any rules.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Guys, what are we going to do about this ice cream in our bed?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Guys, what are we going to do about this ice cream in our bed?


We could wait til midnight to throw it away maybe? I don't know.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> We could wait til midnight to throw it away maybe? I don't know.


I'm with this guy's plan. :clap


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :lurk


Guys we gots a lurker.........


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Guys we gots a lurker.........


Does it matter, there are probably a few more people than that viewing this stupidity, lol.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Does it matter, there are probably a few more people than that viewing this stupidity, lol.


lulz.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Does it matter, there are probably a few more people than that viewing this stupidity, lol.


Our conversations are not stupid.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Our conversations are not stupid.


Look at this entire discussion over again and tell me that one more time.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Look at this entire discussion over again and tell me that one more time.


Your mom told me one more time last night.

*giggles*


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Too bad you are about to run out of posts buddy!!!!!!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Your mom told me one more time last night.
> 
> *giggles*


And yet you make another fail mom's joke. What is *wrong* with you?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I have Dissociative Identity Disorder (formerly called Multiple Personality Disorder) and I do this daily.

Glad to know you're a group of one also. 

Or at least sound like one.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Too bad you are about to run out of posts buddy!!!!!!


Guys, what is he talking about?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Guys, what is he talking about?


For the day. You get a quota of some number for a day. Can't remember.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Guys, what is he talking about?


You only get 50 posts every 24 hours. it sucks!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Holy **** this thread exploded


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Boom goes the dynamite


:haha


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay guys, I think we are back in session.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Really? Because that definitely wasn't 24 hours.........


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

... :get


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheskey said:


> ... :get


Me either. :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just playing along. :um


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tehehe. :teeth


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Tehehe. He.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

DON'T READ THIS POST because it doesn't say anything.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheese, anyone?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mmmm, cheese.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay guys, we're back in session.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Okay guys, we're back in session.


Yeah, that wait time was definitely longer than 24 hours, racist douchebags............


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Yeah, that wait time was definitely longer than 24 hours, racist douchebags............


Yeah, surely they made the intervals between every 50 posts 24 hours because you're black, :|


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Yeah, surely they made the intervals between every 50 posts 24 hours because you're black, :|


It's possible bro.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> It's possible bro.


Shut up...........


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

So we watching porn after this right? :um


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> So we watching porn after this right? :um


Yes you horny *******, calm down.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

What should we watch today? Big boobs, big ***, what website, penis massages?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> What should we watch today? Big boobs, big ***, what website, penis massages?


I wonder if we can find a good dick massage video. I'll start looking right now.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I wonder if we can find a good dick massage video. I'll start looking right now.


You do that, we'll keep chatting.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> You do that, we'll keep chatting.


Ugh dude. I need the hands.....


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Ugh dude. I need the hands.....


oh yeah lol. Here.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Nobody even bothered to say hey to each other today. :no


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Give me the hands!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Is anybody looking forward to church tommorow?

*Giggles*


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Is anybody looking forward to church tommorow?
> 
> *Giggles*


Stop trolling. :roll


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Stop trolling. :roll


You're asking *HIM* to stop trolling?!!!!!:haha:haha:rofl:rofl


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Give me the hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Give me the hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK!!!!!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> OK!!!!!


I got lazy so friggin swiftly. Here ya go.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I got lazy so friggin swiftly. Here ya go.


If we have to look at old porn flicks because of you i swear..............


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

ughhh, can we start the porn watching, we have literally nothing to talk about and i'm sooooooooooo horny.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> ughhh, can we start the porn watching, we have literally nothing to talk about and i'm sooooooooooo horny.


Wrong, we need to talk about how we are going to handle tommorow. I hope we don't have to dress out.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Wrong, we need to talk about how we are going to handle tommorow. I hope we don't have to dress out.


You know we are, lulz.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Reached 50?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> You know we are, lulz.


So that leaves us with nothing to talk about right?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> So that leaves us with nothing to talk about right?


Uggghhh, lets just go watch some porn i guess.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys, dabauchere just came up with something to talk about


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

This is dabauchere, have you guys ever wondered about the people on these forums?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> This is dabauchere, have you guys ever wondered about the people on these forums?


Yeah, their sad saps with no worthwhile perceptions of both virtual life or real life. Who cares?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Yeah, their sad saps with no worthwhile perceptions of both virtual life or real life. Who cares?


True, but I just wanted to talk about this entire subject.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

I for one find it sad how both introverts and extroverts can be very much more alike than they even know themselves. It's sad to see that most introverts on this site seem to be fallen jocks or cheerleaders or were never there and have this wierd sense of entitlement. They're rude, patheticly corny, they make up memes and use those as their source of comedy, they whine/*****/complain about every little thing in their lives but they don't deserve most of the things they cry about.

It's dumb how people crave human interaction, but can't handle the opinions of others. Especially being the fact that the majority of the time, they are the ones constantly in the wrong.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I for one find it sad how both introverts and extroverts can be very much more alike than they even know themselves. It's sad to see that most introverts on this site seem to be fallen jocks or cheerleaders or were never there and have this wierd sense of entitlement. They're rude, patheticly corny, they make up memes and use those as their source of comedy, they whine/*****/complain about every little thing in their lives but they don't deserve most of the things they cry about.
> 
> It's dumb how people crave human interaction, but can't handle the opinions of others. Especially being the fact that the majority of the time, they are the ones constantly in the wrong.


:clap

I haven't heard you say something that emmy-worth since a few days ago. You should write a book on common sense.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I for one find it sad how both introverts and extroverts can be very much more alike than they even know themselves. It's sad to see that most introverts on this site seem to be fallen jocks or cheerleaders or were never there and have this wierd sense of entitlement. They're rude, patheticly corny, they make up memes and use those as their source of comedy, they whine/*****/complain about every little thing in their lives but they don't deserve most of the things they cry about.
> 
> It's dumb how people crave human interaction, but can't handle the opinions of others. Especially being the fact that the majority of the time, they are the ones constantly in the wrong.


It's funny because kano would never in life say something nearly that eloquette (god i hope i spelled that right).


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> It's funny because kano would never in life say something nearly that eloquette (got i hope i spelled that right).


Lol, so true.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you guys watching king of the hill right now?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Are you guys watching king of the hill right now?


Yeah, what the hell is up with everybody's obssession with that footloose song?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Yeah, what the hell is up with everybody's obssession with that footloose song?


It's awesome *starts doing the chicken*


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

OMG KINGDOM HEARTS IS THE DUMBEST GAME EVER KNOWN TO MAN!!!!!!!!!! WHO THE HELL THINKS MIXING DISNEY WITH FINAL FANATASY MAKES A GOOD GAME? AND WHO IN GOD'S NAME BUYS THIS ****? :mum:mum:mum


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> OMG KINGDOM HEARTS IS THE DUMBEST GAME EVER KNOWN TO MAN!!!!!!!!!! WHO THE HELL THINKS MIXING DISNEY WITH FINAL FANATASY MAKES A GOOD GAME? AND WHO IN GOD'S NAME BUYS THIS ****? :mum:mum:mum


I agree with you, but it's theme song makes me want to have naked sex in the jungle.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I agree with you, but it's theme song makes me want to have naked sex in the jungle.


Wtf? LOL!!!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I agree with you, but it's theme song makes me want to have naked sex in the jungle.


haha


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I agree with you, but it's theme song makes me want to have naked sex in the jungle.


lmfao, why that?!!!!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I agree with you, but it's theme song makes me want to have naked sex in the jungle.


It makes me want a relaxing massage.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I agree with you, but it's theme song makes me want to have naked sex in the jungle.


It makes me want to be sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Guys, not that it matters, but are we running short on posts? I am quite enjoying our conversation.......


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Guys, not that it matters, but are we running short on posts? I am quite enjoying our conversation.......


I think so. Who knows. We'll definitely find out when it does happen.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Pretty lame that they have this system input into the forums anyways to be honest. 

:stu


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Dude, chocolate chip cookies are the best





..........................I really wish i had some...............................


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Dude, chocolate chip cookies are the best
> 
> ..........................I really wish i had some...............................


Same here, chocolate chip cookies are the bestest.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Same here, chocolate chip cookies are the bestest.


I like sugar cookies. 
it's like the two best things put together - *sugar* and *cookies.*


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I like sugar cookies.
> it's like the two best things put together - *sugar* and *cookies.*


I like them too but i don't think they are neccessarily made of sugar and cookies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love cookies, too. :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I love cookies, too. :um


Can I have some please?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Can I have some please?


No, missypants. :twak


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> No, missypants. :twak


That hurt! :cry


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is either the best or the worst thread ever.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That hurt! :cry


:clap well played.

Most of this thread I looked like this though--> :um


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

This is like a talk show with you playing everybody. I think this is pretty cool lol:high5:rofl:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> :clap well played.
> 
> Most of this thread I looked like this though--> :um


:lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol! What is this??

If it's weird, count me in!!!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

This guy takes talking to yourself to a whole 'nother level. Impressive.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Lol! What is this??
> 
> If it's weird, count me in!!!


Welcome to this 12 man conversation. Input whatever you like, whenever. Don't forget to bring friends (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Do we really have to do this today? We should at least wait until this cold goes away..............


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Do we really have to do this today? We should at least wait until this cold goes away..............


Yeah, lets take a shower first.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright, you guys wanna go on the mass effect 3 forums and update? :sus


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Man! I need to stop procrastinating eating fruit!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Man! I need to stop procrastinating eating fruit!


Really? I thought you were too lazy! I don't believe you! Show me your guts, do it!!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

So guys how we feeling today?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> So guys how we feeling today?


A little down and a little happy and a little wtf?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> So guys how we feeling today?


Mad. Very mad.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> So guys how we feeling today?


I'm gonna go ahead and throw this out there, because i know this is what we have all been thinking:

I am insanely scared of prison rape.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and throw this out there, because i know this is what we have all been thinking:
> 
> I am insanely scared of prison rape.


You bloody wuss, there are a million other things that you should be worried about other than that. How do you expect to embrace hell with it's demons and fire if you can't even handle a bloody human.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> You bloody wuss, there are a million other things that you should be worried about other than that. How do you expect to embrace hell with it's demons and fire if you can't even handle a bloody human.


I don't thinks it's the actual rape he is scared of, but what may happen if he refuses the aggressor. I think it's more so a fear tactic rather than a rapid happening. The pain of getting your jaw broken or being flat-out tortured while trying to offsend prison rape is what really most people that are afraid of jail think about.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Either way, this is not the coversation I really want to talk about. The concept of pain and torture just irritate me. It's amazing that humans can even think of some of the things they do to each other. And for what reason is what I really want to know.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Either way, this is not the coversation I really want to talk about. The concept of pain and torture just irritate me. It's amazing that humans can even think of some of the things they do to each other. And for what reason is what I really want to know.


Without good, there would be no evil. Without evil, there would be no good. In reality, i don't think a world without evil would be so hard to manage at start but would be insanely boring.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> A little down and a little happy and a little wtf?


Explain the reason behind all three.........naow.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Explain the reason behind all three.........naow.


Down because i fear soon i may be in jail or dead because of "you know what reason".

Happy because some random chick stopped by our profile and said she loves me. Or at least love my craziness of some crap. Apparently she can't differentiate between crazy and bored.

Wtf? because of the conversation above.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Dude why is prison porn always in other languages?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Dude why is prison porn always in other languages?


Because americans are much too conservative. Thats why.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

My head hurts guys..........should we just call it quits today?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> My head hurts guys..........should we just call it quits today?


Yeah.


----------

